# Windows clock too fast



## TheHipCat (Jan 3, 2001)

For a while now I've noticed that the clock in Windows (the one in the bottom right hand corner) runsa tad too fast. It's not noticeable at first, but I find myself resetting it about every two weeks because it's five or six minutes fast.

It's an ASUS P2B motherboard, I've had it almost a year now. This weekend I'll be formatting the drive becauise of some other problems I've been having (IDE controller problems, you can look for the thread in this forum if you like). Anyway, do you think this is a Windows problem, a BIOS problem, or something wrong with the motherboard itself?

Should I try to get this fixed before formatting and reinstalling Windows?

Thanks,

~Zach


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Windows Clock on Taskbar and in Date/Time Tool Loses Time . 
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q189/7/06.ASP


----------



## TheHipCat (Jan 3, 2001)

I'll try that, but that article is for losing time. My clock is, in fact, gaining time. Will the same procedure work to solve both problems?


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

It should in most cases. Let us know.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

I believe there are other threads on this board that talk about this problem. A computer was not designed to be an accurate clock. Don't worry about it. It doesn't indicate a problem.


----------

